# Delicate Crocheted Leaf Sculptures



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2015)

I never saw anything like this, very delicate work and very nice, more pics here.  http://www.boredpanda.com/crocheted-leaf-sculptures-susanna-bauer/




> Delicate leaves and other natural objects decorated with fine crocheting are Susanna Bauer’s specialty. She was taught how to crochet as a small child in Germany, but was more interested in making tiny items instead of blankets and covers. These skills led Bauer into a career in model-making, but her love of nature drew her back.
> 
> “There is a fine balance in my work between fragility and strength,” Bauer writes on her website. “…the tenderness and tension in human connections, the transient yet enduring beauty of nature that can be found in the smallest detail, vulnerability and resilience that could be transferred to nature as a whole.”
> 
> Bauer now lives in Cornwall, England. An exhibition of her work will be on display at the Lemon Street Gallery through June 27th.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 25, 2016)

So unique. I especially like the rolled leaves. My mother taught me to crochet with fine cotton thread. She and my aunt used to make delicate doilies and little change purses covered with seed beads. I wonder what the leaves are treated with, so they don't dry out and disintegrate. Amazing work.


----------



## Debby (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm guessing the leaves are something like a rhododendron and some of the big maples are quite tough and they don't actually have to treat them with anything.  Just letting them air dry would make them quite strong.  Very neat looking.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 20, 2016)

Those are stunning!  I love fillet crochet - especially edgings and have made a number of pillowcase sets for gifts.  I prefer to use #30 crochet cotton since it is a lighter weight but will use #10 for some things too.  The #10 size has more colors.  The "vintage" look is "in" too - anyone else hang out on Pinterest??  So many patterns and inspirational ideas!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow.that's is so cool.very creative.

I was taught to crochet and made some really nice stuff but I lost interest very fast.you need patience and you have to love it.


----------



## Kitties (Apr 29, 2016)

Very unusual and pretty.

I knit and one thing I love to knit are leaves. They look complicated but are very easy. Let me rephrase that, I used to knit leaves. Haven't picked up the needles in two years.


----------

